# Montgomery



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby to the 3rd: 1,3,6,7,8,10,14,15,16


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> Derby to the 3rd: 1,3,6,7,8,10,14,15,16


Go Jet! Go Jason!


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to watch this thread and see how my buddies from Canada do.

Go team Canada!!!

Look forward to the updates.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby to the 4th: 1,6,7,10,14,15,16


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Marty Bullington said:


> Derby to the 4th: 1,6,7,10,14,15,16


Good Luck Marty and Jet!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Scraped the 4th. The new 4th has started.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Jason E., Marty, and Jet - they got 2nd in the Derby!

Yippee....no cows this time?


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby Results:

1st Penny Rod Pfaff
2nd Jet Jason Escalera
3rd Moses Wayne Curtis
4th Will Timmy Juneah

RJ Blue Dave Ward
Jam Flea Jeremy Cantrell

Thanks, Susan, Laninee and Rodney


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 
> 4th Will Timmy Juneah


Sehon, see what happens when you let Timmie drive, help him out!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Marty and Jason on their second as well as Mark and Tim on their 4th!

Aaron*


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz to Marty and Jason on their second as well as Mark and Tim on their 4th!
> 
> Aaron*


Congrats Marty! Does Jet have 8 now? I just bred his mother to Ram Kicker yesterday.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I like to throw a little shout out to my partner in crime, Timmy Juneau. 4th in the derby. That gives Will 19 points in 13 trials.

Frank {Mr Booty},we all know Timmy is from "The Parish" !!!


----------



## gmason (Mar 31, 2008)

Any open callbacks


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Jason


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

OPEN- 41 called back for land blind to begin in the morning. Don't have numbers.

Gene


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Mark Sehon said:


> we all know Timmy is from "The Parish" !!!


Congrats to Timmy and Mark, and what's wrong with "Da Parish"???


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Congrats to Jason E., Marty, and Jet - they got 2nd in the Derby!
> 
> Yippee....no cows this time?


 
Jason was working on cow diversion drills all week......  Congrats on those 8 points...... Jet is a VERY nice dog.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks every one Jet ran a nice trial ....


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

Congradulations to Moses and Wayne... Your friends from Wisconsin. Mike, Eddie and Amy


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

Can someone update the callbacks for the open and and describe the first series of the qual ?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Rodney Crim said:


> Congrats Marty! Does Jet have 8 now? I just bred his mother to Ram Kicker yesterday.


Yes Jet has 8 points now with one more derby left next weekend .


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Marty Bullington said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st Penny Rod Pfaff
> 2nd Jet Jason Escalera
> ...


Congrats to Ward and Blue. Dave got Gabe's FC last weekend at Central Savannah and now a RJ this weekend. Lets just hope he can put another one together before the weekend is over.

Anymore results to share?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open- 21 dogs to water blind. Started about 1 pm. Should finish water blind today.

Gene


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Mollet - Labs said:


> Congradulations to Moses and Wayne... Your friends from Wisconsin. Mike, Eddie and Amy


I believe that is 36 points in 16 trials. Awesome.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open callbacks to fourth series.

14 dogs. 3,9,13,16,17,23,30,32,38,41,48,55,56,71.

Gene


----------



## gmason (Mar 31, 2008)

any amature callbacks


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

what are the 4th series callback on the qual ??


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Qual callbacks to water marks tomorrow morning:
#2 Mark Smith, Stout
#3 Dan DeVos, Dana
#8 Lorne Langevin, Thunder
#11 Peg Willbond
#16 Wayne Curtis
#18 Jamie Chandler
#21 Connie Swanson
#24 Dan DeVos, Pistol
#25 Mark Smith, Moose
#26 Jonathan McClendo
#30 Lorne Langevin, Katie
#35 Bill Barstow


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt Call Backs For W/B
1,4,9,14,19,21,32,33,36,41,42,43,53,55


14 dogs


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

What are the final results of the Qual ?


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry, lost my pen and couldn't write them down! But here are partial results. The 4th series was a doozy of a test!

1 Place #30 Lorne Langevin, Katie 
2nd Place
3rd Place #11 Peg Willbond
4th Place #21 Connie Swanson

________________


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

2goldens said:


> Sorry, lost my pen and couldn't write them down! But here are partial results. The 4th series was a doozy of a test!
> 
> 1 Place #30 Lorne Langevin, Katie
> 2nd Place
> ...


I assume these are the results of the Qualifying?


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you know the who won 2nd place in the qual and the jams etc too ? thanks


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations! to Peg and her grf Ginger on the Qual 3rd.

--Susan


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

2nd place in Qual...sorry "no for sure "jam announcements yet

#3 Dan DeVos, Dana

I know #8, #26, #25 #16 were jams....


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

what was the last set up in the Q


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Susan said:


> Congratulations! to Peg and her grf Ginger on the Qual 3rd.
> 
> --Susan



Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN & AMATEUR RESULTS:*

*OPEN:*

1st - #3 - Digger - O-Gerald Strong - H-David Ward
2nd - #30 - Will - O-Pam Park - H - Jeff Horsley
3rd - #38 -Yates - O-Kyle Broussard - H-Charlie Moody
4th - #13 - Tex - O-Jerard Ward - H - Mark Smith

RJ: #17 - Pride - O/H Bobby Smith 
Jams:
9 - Raven - O-Gwen Jones - H-Charlie Moody
48 - Blew - O-Gene Horner - H-Charlie Moody
55 - Fox - O-Peggy & Joe Cooper - H - Joe

*AMATEUR:* 1st - 3rd where the only ones who did not handle.


1st - #1 - Jolie - O/H - Lee Jolley
2nd - # 53 - Rosa - O/H - Lance Brown
3rd - #43 - Raven - O/H - Gwen Jones
4th - #36 - Pride - O/H - Bobby Smith

RJ: #9 - Quick - O/H - Joe Broyles 
Jams:
4 - Cutter - O/H - Jeff Talley 
42 - Zonka - O/H - Bruce Hall 
55 - Angus - O/H - Paul Hanson

_Congratulations to Lee Jolley, Lance Brown, and Paul Hanson!!! _

_Congrats to all!_

_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats to Dave Ward-won opens two trials in a row!


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

what's the offical Qualifying results ? Thank you


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

ErinsEdge said:


> Congrats to Dave Ward-won opens two trials in a row!


I have to second that. He is on a roll. Congrats Dave!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Mollet - Labs said:


> what's the offical Qualifying results ? Thank you


#1 Katie, Lorne Langevin #30
#2 Dana, Dan DeVos #3
#3 Ginger, Peg Willbond, #11
#4 Sledge, Connie Swanson #21
RJ Stout, Mark Smith #2
Jams
#8 Thunder, Longevin
#16 Eddie, Curtis
#24 Pistol, DeVos
#25 Moose, Smith


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

2goldens said:


> #1 Katie, Lorne Langevin #30
> #2 Dana, Dan DeVos #3
> #3 Ginger, Peg Willbond, #11
> #4 Sledge, Connie Swanson #21
> ...


Congrats on the 3rd place, Peg.

BAIT


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I have to second that. He is on a roll. Congrats Dave!


I third that! Congratulations to Dave, Digger, and Jerry.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to all placements!!!! To many friends to name.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Same here !!! Especially Gwen Jones for a great Open and Am with my boy's momma !!!!


----------



## gmason (Mar 31, 2008)

Good work in the Qual Lorne, Danny, and Peg from Canada


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

You missed one from Canada Connie Swanson way to go Connie
All 4 placings from Canada


----------

